# Just because I'm not heavily overweight.....



## Ronni (Jun 16, 2022)

......doesn't mean I don't need to lose a few pounds!  

I find myself getting irritated at a few well meaning friends who consistently dismiss my concerns about my weight and my efforts to manage it, when the subject comes up.  

No, I'm not heavily overweight.  I'm 153 pounds right now, and want to get down to 145.  I know that's not much to lose, but it's more weight than I'm comfortable with and that is healthy for me.  But because I'm not obese, because I look slim (I'm tall so that really helps) and because I dress in a way flatters my good points and minimizes the bad (like my tummy and hips) and can still move athletically, I don't look like I'm carrying any extra weight or struggling with mobility, and so my concerns and issues are dismissed as being inconsequential.  

It's really annoying.  I don't want to be compared to this friend who's morbidly obese, or that one who is well over 200 pounds on a smaller frame, and so I have nothing to worry about.  Well, here's the thing, I'm not comparing myself to them, I'm comparing myself to myself, from now to previously.  And I've gained some weight.  And I want it gone.  It's making me feel not healthy, and I even those few pounds I can feel in my joints.  It's just.....annoying.  One friend (friend? Maybe not anymore!) who insinuated that I was just complaining about so I could deviously draw attention to myself, to the fact that I'm much slimmer than a lot of my other friends!  Good Lord!!!  No, NO.  I'm concerned about my health, dammit!!! 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 16, 2022)

I used to weight 153...for years.  Now I weigh about 120-125...for years...lol.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 16, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I used to weight 153...for years.  Now I weigh about 120-125...for years...lol.


My adult weight for most of my life (other than pregnancy and nursing) was 135.  I'm 5'8" and this was ideal.  During the worst of the time with my abusive ex, when I was suicidal and and under extreme stress, I dropped to my lowest weight of 113 pounds.  I was skeletal, people thought I was anorexic.  

I gained a bunch after menopause and it took forever to stop that gain, and then start losing.  Leveled out at around 145, felt good, was eating healthily and my doc suggested I maintain that which I did for 10 years, but recently the weight started creeping up again so I'm working to get it back down.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> One friend (friend? Maybe not anymore!) who insinuated that I was just complaining about so I could deviously draw attention to myself, to the fact that I'm much slimmer than a lot of my other friends! Good Lord!!! No, NO. I'm concerned about my health, dammit!!!


Sorry, Ronni, but I see this a different way.  

To someone battling serious weight issues, a relatively thin person complaining about a small amount of gained weight feels like humble bragging.  Believe me, your overweight friends are painfully aware of their weight and need no reminders that you're more disciplined in that arena then they are.   

I'm thinner than all of my close friends and am very careful to never discuss anyone's weight, size, or anything related.

Likewise, when my husband and I were dealing with financial reversals some 20 years ago, these friends were extremely cautious about mentioning anything they'd recently purchased and were incredibly kind about picking up lunch checks that we'd normally split by saying things like, "My husband was so happy to have me out of the house for a few hours so he could blast his music that he handed me this cash and said our lunch was on him."  

Although it was a long time ago, DH and my business recovered, and I've picked up plenty of checks since then, their sensitivity to my situation will never be forgotten.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm overweight..I don't look hugely fat.. but I am very top heavy.. and I get the same type of remarks Ronni.. why do you want to lose weight, you'll lose all your  'assets''....I'm actually quite a bit overweight but I carry it well... except I can't do anything about hiding my upper half.. 

I don't  care about having a substantial top shelf.. I'd be very happy to be even a 38 .. but people find this difficult to accept, they have no idea how this extra weight affects my joints...
 I've always been slim.. never more than  9 stones.. 126 pounds ..now since Covid, and sitting around.. I'm much more than that, and it's proving difficult to shift... not helped by those who put obstacles in my way thinking I don't need to lose weight..


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm overweight..I don't look hugely fat.. but I am very top heavy.. and I get the same type of remarks Ronni.. why do you want to lose weight, you'll lose all your  'assets''....I'm actually quite a bit overweight but I carry it well... except I can't do anything about hiding my upper half..
> 
> I don't  care about having a substantial top shelf.. I'd be very happy to be even a 38 .. but people find this difficult to accept, they have no idea how this extra weight affects my joints...
> I've always been slim.. never more than  9 stones.. 126 pounds ..now since Covid, and sitting around.. I'm much more than that, and it's proving difficult to shift... not helped by those who put obstacles in my way thinking I don't need to lose weight..


I'm soooo over the perks of being well endowed.  A friend had breast reduction surgery in her early 50s.  Said it was one of the best moves she ever made.  While I wouldn't consider going that route, if a magic wand presented itself I'd gladly wave it over my front in hopes of winding up with a B cup.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

It's worrying me all the time that I've been losing weight over the past year. For decades I weight about 185 or so, which isn't a lot for a man who's around 6ft tall (I say "around" because I was 6ft before spinal injury, 5'9" after, and 5'11" post surgery). But anyway, a year ago I suddenly lost my appetite. I just stopped feeling hungry. I still very rarely feel hungry; weeks and months pass between times when I actually feel hunger.

I make myself eat at least one full meal a day, but I got down to _under_ 140 lbs. I'm 147 now but I'm freaking skinny. Even my face doesn't look the same as a year ago. I don't like it. Doctors haven't found a cause and don't seem too worried, but _I'm_ worried.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Sorry, Ronni, but I see this a different way.
> 
> To someone battling serious weight issues, a relatively thin person complaining about a small amount of gained weight feels like humble bragging.  Believe me, your overweight friends are painfully aware of their weight and need no reminders that you're more disciplined in that arena then they are.
> 
> ...


Well for clarity’s sake I want to say that I never discuss weight, mine or anyone else’s, unless the other person brings it up.

Sometimes it’s “you’re so slim!” to which I disagree because I don’t FEEL slim. Other times it’s them complaining about their own weight and I’m just trying to commiserate.

I do understand your point @StarSong, and if I were the one introducing the subject I’d be more inclined to agree with you. It would be thoughtless to do so. But I’m not, and I STILL get comments. It’s frustrating to feel that I have to stand mute in order not to offend someone.

(Note that I’ve brought up my weight here I think, in an effort to get some tips and tricks, or to vent that nothing’s working. I mean, there’s even a sub forum for weight!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's worrying me all the time that I've been losing weight over the past year. For decades I weight about 185 or so, which isn't a lot for a man who's around 6ft tall (I say "around" because I was 6ft before spinal injury, 5'9" after, and 5'11" post surgery). But anyway, a year ago I suddenly lost my appetite. I just stopped feeling hungry. I still very rarely feel hungry; weeks and months pass between times when I actually feel hunger.
> 
> I make myself eat at least one full meal a day, but I got down to _under_ 140 lbs. I'm 147 now but I'm freaking skinny. Even my face doesn't look the same as a year ago. I don't like it. Doctors haven't found a cause and don't seem too worried, but _I'm_ worried.


MY husband is the same , he never feels hunger..I mean NEVER.. he'll happily go 3 days without food, and then eat something only because he knows he'll die without it.. yet he's very stocky.. and not slim at all..... and that's the excuse he makes for not eating.. That said, he's a heavy 'Vaper'' and drinker.. ( or at least he was).. who knows now this last year we've been separated ..


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 16, 2022)

I read once that the older we get, we need a little padding around the hips, especially for those falls that can injure our hips. Just a thought.


----------



## Devi (Jun 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'm soooo over the perks of being well endowed.  A friend had breast reduction surgery in her early 50s.  Said it was one of the best moves she ever made.  While I wouldn't consider going that route, if a magic wand presented itself I'd gladly wave it over my front in hopes of winding up with a B cup.


Ditto, @StarSong, Ditto.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I read once that the older we get, we need a little padding around the hips, especially for those falls that can injure our hips. Just a thought.


yes I accept that, but even if I lost 28 pounds I'd still have plenty padding...believe me... 

The thing is I'm chunky and so no-one believes me when I say I need to lose so much weight.. but I do....

That said .. they say that when you get older you have to choose between face or figure you cant have both... I would just be happy to lose a few pounds.. I wouldn't want to be stick slim


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 16, 2022)

I guess I'm fortunate that my weight stays pretty constant, but I know that if I didn't watch my diet, and stay active I could be much heavier. God knows how many different diets are out there, but in the end it's just common sense. Eat less, do more exercise, and portion control is one of the biggies.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> MY husband is the same , he never feels hunger..I mean NEVER.. he'll happily go 3 days without food, and then eat something only because he knows he'll die without it.. yet he's very stocky.. and not slim at all..... and that's the excuse he makes for not eating.. That said, he's a heavy 'Vaper'' and drinker.. ( or at least he was).. who knows now this last year we've been separated ..


I don't know if it's part of aging for some people or what. I thought it might be like a side effect of the covid vaccine because it happened suddenly about 2 weeks after my 2nd jab. But then I thought, No, that's nuts. But then I thought, well...maybe. But it's been a year now, so....idk


----------



## Jeni (Jun 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> It's really annoying. I don't want to be compared to this friend who's morbidly obese, or that one who is well over 200 pounds on a smaller frame, and so I have nothing to worry about. Well, here's the thing, I'm not comparing myself to them, I'm comparing myself to myself, from now to previously. And I've gained some weight. And I want it gone. It's making me feel not healthy, and I even those few pounds I can feel in my joints. It's just.....annoying. One friend (friend? *Maybe not anymore!)* who insinuated that I was just complaining about so I could deviously draw attention to myself, to the fact that I'm much slimmer than a lot of my other friends! Good Lord!!! No, NO. I'm concerned about my health, dammit!!!



Weight is a personal issue and it can be annoying if people dismiss your idea about what weight you want to be...
this can go both ways .... 
Friends even family may say things to appease a person ..... 

for a relatively thin person they may say "oh your fine you have so little to lose."  

Some tell others who might have some weight on them "oh your fine just as you are" 
they do not see how this is often not helpful...... and insulting if she thought you were that vain. 

many know our bodies and even small gains could effect our health even if we are just more comfortable at a certain range of weight.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

Jeni said:


> *many* know our bodies and even small gains could effect our health even if we are just more comfortable at a certain range of weight.


And *many* are just fishing for compliments.  Eight pounds either way doesn't affect an adult's health, except mentally.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 16, 2022)

I agree with Starsong’s first paragraph.. And with Pepper’s about “fishing for complements.”
Give it a rest. 
 As I said on a different post, maybe someday Science will find the answer to why some people have to constantly fight a weight problem  instead of it being treated as a moral or character deficit.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> *Well for clarity’s sake I want to say that I never discuss weight, mine or anyone else’s, unless the other person brings it up.*
> 
> Sometimes it’s “you’re so slim!” to which I disagree because I don’t FEEL slim. Other times it’s them complaining about their own weight and I’m just trying to commiserate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying.  Given what I know of your sensitivity toward others from these threads, your post makes a whole lot more sense now.


----------



## oldman (Jun 17, 2022)

I never bring up weight or age issues with any adult. I am 6’4” and weigh 205 (now). Normally, I like being down around 195. The difference (10 pounds) doesn’t change my appearance, but it just make me feel better mentally. My wife would rather I put more weight on, but my doctor tells me I am within the required range of being normal. It’s just a matter of having peace of mind. Being the 10 pounds heavier than I want to be doesn’t make me go on a diet or even try to lose weight. I just give up snacks between meals and that usually takes care of it. I stopped running all together last fall and that’s when I put the extra weight on. I still walk 5 miles everyday, even in this heatwave we are having.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

Studies show that women who carry a few extra pounds on them are much healthier..............
than their husbands who mention it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I suddenly lost my appetite. I just stopped feeling hungry. I still very rarely feel hungry; weeks and months pass between times when I actually feel hunger.


When I was young they'd say take B vitamins to increase appetite (in children anyway).  And I think minerals like zinc might help too.  I don't know if it was true or whether it helps people when we are older.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 17, 2022)

*You have to do what is great for you and your self confidence and self image.   If a few more lbs lost will do it for you, do not let anything stop you.*


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 17, 2022)

Me too.



StarSong said:


> I'm soooo over the perks of being well endowed.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> When I was young they'd say take B vitamins to increase appetite (in children anyway).  And I think minerals like zinc might help too.  I don't know if it was true or whether it helps people when we are older.


I drink a shot of B12 every day. It seems to help. For several months, I wasn't only not hungry, I actually had an aversion to food. Just the thought of putting it in my mouth made me think "Nah. I can't." So I got back on the B12 - I'd stopped taking it a couple years before - and at least now I don't mind eating even though I don't feel like it. The aversion went away, but my body has stopped telling me "Yo dude, you're empty. Eat something!"

Interestingly, I had complete blood panels done last week and all the numbers were perfect. Like right exactly at mid-range. Not only that, my liver panel results improved. 

(i'm not advocating starvation diets)


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2022)

@Murrmurr 
Did you ever read Stephen King's _Thinner_?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> @Murrmurr
> Did you ever read Stephen King's _Thinner_?


No, but I saw an episode of the Twilight Zone, or maybe it was a movie, based on that novel. It was really good! And I'm sure the title was also _Thinner_.  ...I just checked; it was a movie, 1996.

But I'm not an unscrupulous attorney. I've been good (lately ).


----------



## Leann (Jun 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm overweight..I don't look hugely fat.. but I am very top heavy.. and I get the same type of remarks Ronni.. why do you want to lose weight, you'll lose all your  'assets''....I'm actually quite a bit overweight but I carry it well... except I can't do anything about hiding my upper half..
> 
> I don't  care about having a substantial top shelf.. I'd be very happy to be even a 38 .. but people find this difficult to accept, they have no idea how this extra weight affects my joints...
> I've always been slim.. never more than  9 stones.. 126 pounds ..now since Covid, and sitting around.. I'm much more than that, and it's proving difficult to shift... not helped by those who put obstacles in my way thinking I don't need to lose weight..


My sister by another mister, we are much the same.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

You can see by this pic I took yesterday..


----------



## Leann (Jun 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You can see by this pic I took yesterday..


Get a DNA test because I think we're related


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> Get a DNA test because I think we're related


I told you that already...lol


----------



## JustDave (Jun 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I read once that the older we get, we need a little padding around the hips, especially for those falls that can injure our hips. Just a thought.


I'm going to take that with a grain of salt.  That seems to strain against all the medical advice I've heard.  But maybe that's because I need to lose 15 pounds.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No, but I saw an episode of the Twilight Zone, or maybe it was a movie, based on that novel. It was really good! And I'm sure the title was also _Thinner_.  ...I just checked; it was a movie, 1996.
> 
> But I'm not an unscrupulous attorney. I've been good (lately ).


Diss any gypsies lately?  The book was much better than the movie, I read/saw them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Diss any gypsies lately?  The book was much better than the movie, I read/saw them.


Gypsies are my brothers from other mothers, so I think I'm safe.

I'll ask Liam if he has that book. He probly does; he's a fairly avid King fan.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's worrying me all the time that I've been losing weight over the past year. For decades I weight about 185 or so, which isn't a lot for a man who's around 6ft tall (I say "around" because I was 6ft before spinal injury, 5'9" after, and 5'11" post surgery). But anyway, a year ago I suddenly lost my appetite. I just stopped feeling hungry. I still very rarely feel hungry; weeks and months pass between times when I actually feel hunger.
> 
> I make myself eat at least one full meal a day, but I got down to _under_ 140 lbs. I'm 147 now but I'm freaking skinny. Even my face doesn't look the same as a year ago. I don't like it. Doctors haven't found a cause and don't seem too worried, but _I'm_ worried.


Most BMI calculators will indicate that a 6 ft. tall man that is 184 lb.s is at the upper limit of "normal".    When I came back from Vietnam I was at 147 lb.s(like you), and yeah- I was skinny.      Very odd about your appetite, I wish we could trade appetites for a few months...
Seriously, I hope your doctors continue to investigate.  Here's a cut 'n paste off some website about...
*Causes of unintentional weight loss*
Stressful events like a divorce, losing a job, or the death of a loved one. It can also be caused by malnutrition, a health condition or a combination of things.
Some causes of unintentional weight loss include:
mental health conditions, such as depression, anxiety, eating disorders and obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD)
 problems with digestion, such as coeliac disease or irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)
 other health conditions, such as an overactive thyroid, type 2 diabetes or heart failure


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Most BMI calculators will indicate that a 6 ft. tall man that is 184 lb.s is at the upper limit of "normal".    When I came back from Vietnam I was at 147 lb.s(like you), and yeah- I was skinny.      Very odd about your appetite, I wish we could trade appetites for a few months...
> Seriously, I hope your doctors continue to investigate.  Here's a cut 'n paste off some website about...
> *Causes of unintentional weight loss*
> Stressful events like a divorce, losing a job, or the death of a loved one. It can also be caused by malnutrition, a health condition or a combination of things.
> ...


You know what? I lost Paxton, seemingly for good, around the same time my appetite tanked. I've worried about him every single day, and actually mourned over it ever since. And I know I can't compare it to losing your child due to their death, but it comes pretty close I think.

I didn't associate the appetite loss to losing Paxton until now. Maybe I didn't want to acknowledge or admit how hard-hitting it was emotionally.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2022)

Bereavement.  I'm so sorry Frank.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 17, 2022)

I had a friend years ago who was over weight, but in excellent health.  He played football in high school, and a friend of mine who played on the team with him told me, "Yeah he is big, but very strong, and remarkably fast."  So there are some body types that don't fit any universal good health standard.  Incidentally, my friend was drafted into the Army and came back from basic looking like a track star, and not the shot put type, but like a distance runner.  I commented to him, and he admitted, maybe because it was expected, that he needed to lose weight.  He said basic training for him was nothing but calisthenics and jello for dinner, along with the other "fatties" singled out for weight loss.

But the Army can have a sadistic sense of humor.  After basic, he was assigned to cook school, and he gained it all back to what was probably more like his personal ideal weight.

When I went to take my screening physical for the draft, I was sent to a center 165 miles away and was herded into a group of strangers.  We were all standing around wearing nothing but undershorts, and one guy who looked like Mr. Universe took his turn stepping onto the weight scale, and the officer in charge, shouted out in disbelief, "Jesus Christ, you're overweight," and Mr. U just smiled and shrugged.  The officer asked, "Do you want to be in the Army?"  And Mr. Muscular replied emphatically, "Hell no!"  They said he would have to come back in 6 months to be weighed again.  I imagine he just went home ate steak and protein supplements, and lifted weights to put on as much muscle as he could.  Go figure.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> @Murrmurr
> Did you ever read Stephen King's _Thinner_?


Yes. Scary


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I'm going to take that with a grain of salt.  That seems to strain against all the medical advice I've heard.  But maybe that's because I need to lose 15 pounds.


Salt has no calories.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You know what? I lost Paxton, seemingly for good, around the same time my appetite tanked. I've worried about him every single day, and actually mourned over it ever since. And I know I can't compare it to losing your child due to their death, but it comes pretty close I think.
> 
> I didn't associate the appetite loss to losing Paxton until now. Maybe I didn't want to acknowledge or admit how hard-hitting it was emotionally.


Grief ,mourning and worry  go so deep into a person's whole being, but I've noticed that they can manifest in different ways on different occasions.
For example: when myself and my kid's mom divorced I must have lost 20 lbs in just a couple months.  whereas, when I divorced again later on, I actually gained weight...a lot!   With your worry and concern about Paxton I could imagine that as possibly causing your loss of appetite.    Conversely, even-though I still mourn for my daughter, I no longer worry about her, like I had for the last few years., so my appetite has gone into "comfort eating" mode.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 18, 2022)

Ronni said:


> My adult weight for most of my life (other than pregnancy and nursing) was 135.  I'm 5'8" and this was ideal.  During the worst of the time with my abusive ex, when I was suicidal and and under extreme stress, I dropped to my lowest weight of 113 pounds.  I was skeletal, people thought I was anorexic.
> 
> I gained a bunch after menopause and it took forever to stop that gain, and then start losing.  Leveled out at around 145, felt good, was eating healthily and my doc suggested I maintain that which I did for 10 years, but recently the weight started creeping up again so I'm working to get it back down.


@Ronni, here’s a thought… perhaps if you change your goal to something over which you have more control, you might achieve your weight loss.  By this I mean, how about making your goal to limit yourself to a certain # of carbs/day or to have twice as many vegetables compared to carbs/sweets.   (These are just general suggestions, I’m not sure what works best for you). Or maybe eat what you want but limitbit to less than 1/2 of what you would normally eat.  

hope you find a solution that works for you


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 18, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I find myself getting irritated at a few well meaning friends who consistently dismiss my concerns about my weight and my efforts to manage it, when the subject comes up.


Having lost and gained lots of weight I pay attention to mine and others.  I am a believer that so long as you are healthy and happy you should choose your own weight.  Don't listen to others.

@hollydolly you look great just the way you are.  However if losing a few pounds would make you happier I think you should go for it!  Its your life and your body.  And I am sure you would still look great.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 18, 2022)

Interesting anecdote.  I do carry some weight on me. No  getting around that.  So, when I knew it was time to get myself a walker, I wanted one of those I could sit on. One of the heavyweight ones for bigger folks.  So, I brought my scrip to the walker place and handed it over.  Turns out, the lady said, Medicare would not cover the larger walker for me.  Why. you ask?  At 250 I did not weigh enough!!! I had to weigh closer to 400 to get it covered.  Never been told I was not heavy enough. LOL


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 20, 2022)

How to calculate Body Mass Index. link. how to calculate bmi formula - Search (bing.com)   JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 20, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Body Mass Index


I am not a great believer in BMI, not at the individual level anyway.  At about 26 I am in the lower end of the overweight range.  However my % body fat is well below average, in the fit range.  And when I have been lighter I did not feel as good.   BMI is a decent general indicator, but healthy BMI ranges vary a lot.

Here is some critical analysis on the subject:

From JAMA
Association of All-Cause Mortality With Overweight and Obesity Using Standard Body Mass Index Categories
A Systematic Review and Meta-analysis
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/1555137

From NPR
Research: A Little Extra Fat May Help You Live Longer
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...h-a-little-extra-fat-may-help-you-live-longer

From Web MD
Underweight Even Deadlier Than Overweight, Study Says Death risk nearly doubled for excessively thin people
https://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20140328/underweight-even-deadlier-than-overweight-study-says

From CNN
Thin is in, but fat might be better
https://www.cnn.com/2013/01/16/health/weight-study/index.html

From Scientific American
Could a Few Extra Pounds Help You Live Longer?
A new Danish study provides more data but does not resolve the question
May 10, 2016
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/could-a-few-extra-pounds-help-you-live-longer/


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> ......doesn't mean I don't need to lose a few pounds!
> 
> I find myself getting irritated at a few well meaning friends who consistently dismiss my concerns about my weight and my efforts to manage it, when the subject comes up.
> 
> ...


My free advice is only talk about your weight problem with friends who are obviously thinner than you, weigh less, and whom you know have no worries about a highly overweight friend or relative.


----------

